# Old ZX Spectrum-type games



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Just having a clear-out and came across Chuckie Egg and PacMan on a disk, along with BoxWorld and a really old Space Invaders game.

Loaded them up on my PC now, gonna keep me happy for hours!!! ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I found a BBC B emulator on the web some time ago... together with Elite !!
Started playing it again... brother couldn't understand why I was using a 2G PC to play a black and white wireframe game!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

woooopie....................am same - BBC Emu - Speccy - Amiga - ahhh.......happy days......

There are also PC conversions of classic games available to d/l - found Manic Miner - Jet Set Willy - etc etc. Dunno if link still works but look for www.retrospec.org

;D

If you want some more games gimme a shout and I can up then to website for covert downloading....heheh


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Try also http://www.worldofspectrum.org/index.html

The best speccy site on the web - try and find a game they don't have. You can play most online too with their java emulator.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

do either of you know where to find a free download emulator for spectrum and intellivision ??


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Lords of Midnight and Doomdark's Revenge were great and I have them on my PC now too....

Boy I thought Lords of Midnight was amazing when I was little.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yup

Oh....and Sensi Soccer.....for Amiga


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Giles I am with you - Lords Of Midnight was fantastrc! Â (might not think so now...)

Do you remember Psytron also, by the same SW house (Beyond?)

Damian

Does anyone remember the ZX Spectrum 'R Tape Loading Error' error - and spending hours fidlling around with tape controls to try and get the damn games to load !!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Does anyone remember the ZX Spectrum 'R Tape Loading Error' error - and spending hours fidlling around with tape controls to try and get the damn games to load !!!


And tip-toeing around the room in the hope that that would help it load.

I have a lot of emulators, including a full mame set. I was bored at one point and downloaded loads of stuff. If anyone wants stuff IM me. 
I've got....

Loads of arcade emulators, mame, raine modeler etc.

computer emulators, including shitloads of games for...

speccie
c64
amstrad
st
amiga

It's scary that all 6000 odd speccy games will fit onto a CD about 6 times over (zipped).


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

> do either of you know where to find a free download emulator for spectrum and intellivision ??


There are several free emulators on the coverdisk of February PC magazine - I have forgot the name at the moemnt but it is black cover celebrating anniversary - I will check it when I get home tomorrow and repost - but if you go into whsmiths it is easy to spot as it black cover issue.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

I remember completing ant attack on specy !!
will look up some of these sites at the weekend


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

I would be very interested in an Amiga emulator and Senisble Soccer if anyone can point me in the right direction 

So would about a 20 other people I know


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

I still have a ZX Spectrum/tape player/games if anyone wants to buy 'em ???


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I would be very interested in an Amiga emulator and Senisble Soccer if anyone can point me in the right direction
> 
> So would about a 20 other people I know


Get winuae. Best amiga emulator (do a search on google).

I think I've got sensible soccer. I'll have a rummage through my CDs.


----------

